# Taxidermy



## CatCrusher

Last year I started my taxidermy bussiness back up after several years. I am offering a $350 shoulder mount to forum members and will be giving away a free shoulder mount. Just comment on this thread to get in the drawing. ESPO will draw the winner on the 15th of October.


----------



## MrFish

I'm in.


----------



## joebuck

Very generous offer .. I'm in too.

Thanks!


----------



## Achim2

Like it. I am in too. Good luck with your new/old business


----------



## frog03

Count me in thanks


----------



## bowfisher91

I'm in.


----------



## 192

Very generous--I am in.


----------



## PierGoogan

Count me in.


----------



## John B.

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## polhlor

That's a deal!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Can I trade that shoulder mount for a big ole Flathead?


----------



## CatCrusher

Yea, a dead one on ice.


----------



## JoeyWelch

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Chapman5011

I'm in


----------



## Mike Moore

Throw a brotha in the hat


----------



## cody&ryand

I'm in


----------



## jaster

Congrats Back. I dont think a beat up buck I hit with the truck or a doe I get lucky on would look to good on the wall. So just pick somebody else, lol


----------



## CatCrusher

Btt


----------



## hyco

put me in the mix


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Please count me in, and thank you.
I'll be headed to North Missouri in 4 weeks, maybe I'll get lucky and stick a Booner.


----------



## CatCrusher

Bump. Get signed up!


----------



## CatCrusher

5 more days. Get signed up!


----------



## kiefersdad

*Sounds good*

Good deal and way to go !!!!!


----------



## Croakerkiller

*Sounds great!*

I'm in. Thanks sounds to good to be true!!!


----------



## cape 24

I'm In.


----------



## lees way2

Great price, Im in ether way. Thanks


----------



## CatCrusher

Last chance to get in on the free mount. We will draw tomorrow.


----------



## dorado74

Please throw me in the drawing! My fiancé shot her first buck last year and I can't afford to have it done for her yet. Thank you!


----------



## Linkovich

I'm in. Thanks!

Sent from my QMV7A using Tapatalk


----------



## BobbyD

I'm in


----------



## Jason

In like Flinn!!!!! I'll need it after this weekend!!!! hahaha:shifty:


----------



## CatCrusher

Gonna draw after lunch today. Get signed up before 12.


----------



## CatCrusher

And the winner is!!!! Chapman 5011


----------



## cape 24

Congrats to chapman and thank you catcrusher for the offer.


----------



## Jason

Congrats Chap!!! Now kill something!!!


----------



## John B.

I'm glad I didn't win honestly, then I definitely wouldn't kill a big deer... all my good luck would have been used up! Thank you for the opportunity, sir! 

Chapman, I hope you kill a giant!


----------



## JoeyWelch

CatCrusher said:


> And the winner is!!!! Chapman 5011



Sure you didn't read it wrong? Look again and see if it was me.


Congratulations Chapman. Now the pressure is on. You got to kill something!!!


----------



## CatCrusher

Good luck to all today. Keep me in mind if you get that big one. Turnaround right now is less than 2 months.


----------



## Chapman5011

I'm trying to kill something


----------



## dorado74

CatCrusher... My lady killed her first buck last year and I killed a pretty nice one myself.... I absolutely must have hers mounted, but not sure I want to spend the $$ for mine. Could you text me a few pictures of your work? I'm sure it's top quality, but she's the picky one!! I'm ready to drop it off ASAP because my freezer doesn't have room for the meat deer we've killed this year because of the horns.....lol. My number is 850-712-7613


----------



## CatCrusher

dorado74 said:


> CatCrusher... My lady killed her first buck last year and I killed a pretty nice one myself.... I absolutely must have hers mounted, but not sure I want to spend the $$ for mine. Could you text me a few pictures of your work? I'm sure it's top quality, but she's the picky one!! I'm ready to drop it off ASAP because my freezer doesn't have room for the meat deer we've killed this year because of the horns.....lol. My number is 850-712-7613


Sent you a few. If you need anything else let me know.


----------



## CatCrusher

I'm in need of several capes to mount extra racks. Anybody that's wants free skull mounts just bring me the deer head with the cape attached and I'll fix you up with a free skull mount. 1 or 20, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Jaw Jacker

I'm in...........My son has one in the freezer that he wants to mount.


----------



## jaster

I forgot to check back on here. My boys have a hunt next weekend, usually small bucks and does killed. Does capes any good to you??


----------



## CatCrusher

Just bucks. Doesn't have to be anything big really, I can use all sizes


----------

